# The Venetian Hotel/Las Vegas Nevada



## JRE313 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is my first Photo for the new Year! This is also my first photo using my new Camera Canon 6D (Full Frame)

Had to shoot this before I got caught by Security!

Enjoy! Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally,  I like it.  I wonder how it would look with the yellow dialed back some.  

Id give it an 8 out of 10. In order to be higher,  I would like to see more of a color range.  

Nice work!   Enjoy the 6D, make sure to post lots of photos!


----------



## Propsguy (Feb 1, 2014)

I like it as well.... I would clone out that exit sign and dial back the yellow a bit too, but other than that it's nicely detailed and interesting.


----------



## Victo (Feb 1, 2014)

What was the problem with Security?


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 1, 2014)

Victo said:


> What was the problem with Security?



Security does not like tripods. I was able to sneak in and take pictures without getting caught


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

I like it and agree with the others opinions.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 1, 2014)

OP- Since this image is so good, are you sure that you don't want to take a couple extra steps to possibly make it better? As is, take some yellow out, take out the exit sign, and fix the distortion?

This is NOT going to come out as good as if you did everything, because I am working with JPEGS, however it gives you an idea.

Original- 



Edit-


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 1, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> OP- Since this image is so good, are you sure that you don't want to take a couple extra steps to possibly make it better? As is, take some yellow out, take out the exit sign, and fix the distortion?
> 
> This is NOT going to come out as good as if you did everything, because I am working with JPEGS, however it gives you an idea.
> 
> ...




I have already decreased the yellow saturation. I just have not posted it yet
 Thanks!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 2, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> OP- Since this image is so good, are you sure that you don't want to take a couple extra steps to possibly make it better? As is, take some yellow out, take out the exit sign, and fix the distortion?
> 
> This is NOT going to come out as good as if you did everything, because I am working with JPEGS, however it gives you an idea.
> 
> ...



For me, I'd like to see the yellow dialed back. It looks as though you almost removed it...


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 2, 2014)

^ If im remembering correctly,  I think I moved the yellow saturation to -30. I can't remember if I moved the orange back as well. I have never been to this place myself, so I don't know the "real" color, so I very well could be off.

If you have time, Id be curious to see your edit Steve.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 2, 2014)

I love the original, but heck, what would an in- between of the 2 look like?
cool.
Nancy


----------



## AndyjO (Feb 3, 2014)

Victo said:


> What was the problem with Security?



I think the photo is beautiful actually! Digging the reflections on the floor. Security can be an ars3 about tripods. The problem can be solved by doing hand held HDR, but, you could create an HDR by filming the scene rather than bracketing. You would just expose to the highlights rather than have three or more exposures. You can use a plug-in for Lightroom called HDRinstant to turn a portion of the filmed sequence into an HDR image.

Happy Chinese New year!


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 3, 2014)

That floor is positively three dimensional!


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 3, 2014)

cool picture and congradts on your new camera


----------

